# Backpack style strap for a monopod?



## phillr (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello! I have a simple little monopod. Realistically it's not that heavy, but i'm weak and lazy. I'd love to somehow buy some kind of strap like contraption so that I can just carry it aroudn like a backpack (on my back). Does such a thing exist? Any special term for it so I can go to a photography store and ask for it? Better yet: can anybody think of a homemade method?

At the top of my tripod is a quick-release plate, so will also need cushioning so it doesn't jab into my flabby back.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 6, 2008)

Back when I broke my ankle I used a cane a lot.  And when riding my motorcycle I needed a way to carry the cane on my back.  So I took my old camera strap (it was replaced by a TPF camera strap).  I looped it around each end of the cane and I was able to throw it over my back.  Worked good for me.


----------



## phillr (Jun 6, 2008)

Beginning forum, that gives me full privelege to ask stupid questions .

Would any camera strap work? Would a photography store have a wide variety of camera straps? Is there any special quality/characteristic that makes a camera strap a 'camera strap'? To wrap around my back I imagine i'd need a pretty long camera strap, would they be available in a long enough length?


----------



## kundalini (Jun 6, 2008)

This doesn't address your question directly, but certain camera bags will have features to carry mono and tripods.

I have the Lowepro AW200 Slingshot and carry my monopod like this:






You could also look at outdoor fitters such as REI.


----------



## phillr (Jun 6, 2008)

I've heard alot of ppl talk about that backpack! Do you find that the monopod bottom hits you if your making fast movements (running)? Do you ever find the monopod head ever jabbing into your back?

What is the build quality of a Lowe backpack? I've purchased other cases/backpacks before from 'reputable' companies. But I often find the inner linings are of a horrible plasticy material that turns to dust over time, and nearly ruined my $100 camera.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't speak highly enough about Lowepros.  I bought one (a small top loader) about 15 years ago and it has held up remarkably well.  Very little wear and tear.  I backpacked with it a lot in Western Europe and back here.  Another huge plus for me, on all AW Lowepros there is a weather protector cover sewn in the bag that can be deployed very quickly.

I have not had any contact of the monopod with my body in this position, but then again, I haven't had to run yet.  However, one of the reasons I chose the *Manfrotto 790B* mono is because it folds down to just over 15" (39cm).  The other reason is because it was fairly cheap.  I have exceeded its stated capacity quite often and it has yet to fail.


----------



## phillr (Jun 6, 2008)

Cool, thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## chris (Jun 6, 2008)

phillr said:


> Beginning forum, that gives me full privelege to ask stupid questions .
> 
> Would any camera strap work? Would a photography store have a wide variety of camera straps? Is there any special quality/characteristic that makes a camera strap a 'camera strap'? To wrap around my back I imagine i'd need a pretty long camera strap, would they be available in a long enough length?



A camera strap is any strap that can be fitted to a camera (but not necessarily to all cameras). They often have split ring fittings that can attach to lugs on the camera body.

As for length - go along to a shop and have a look.

Or, go really cheap and just use a piece of string or thin rope - it doesn't take much to hold most monopods.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 6, 2008)

You just want some kind of strap to carry your tri/monopod with, right?  I use a rifle sling for that.  Works great.

I use one similar to this:
http://www.tacticalassaultgearstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=161


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 6, 2008)

I use my monopod as a walking stick...so then I don't have to worry about carrying it.  It does collapse down and almost fits into my camera backpack, so I can carry it that way.

I also have a padded tripod bag that will also hold the monopod and has a nice strap to carry on my back.  In a pinch, I have also used those nylon bags that come with collapsible lawn chairs.  

I all so highly recommend Lowepro products.  I have three or four of their camera bags and they are all great.  The quality is good and the details are great (like pads over the zippers on the inside, so they don't scratch the camera/gear).


----------

